# Fred Bear Recurve Bow



## Recurve38 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi my name is Chris and the local archery store told me about this website. I have a Fred Bear Gold Medalion Recurve Bow with a 38# pull. I am trying to sell this item to someone who will appreciate it. Please let me know if you are interested or if you can help me figure out how to post this on the right spot on this forum. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Chris. Have fun here.  You can post in the Classified section.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Try the classifieds....

:wav:Welcome to AT:wav:


----------



## Recurve38 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you for the advice but how do I get to the classifides? And it says I have to post 5 times in order to put my email on there. Why is that?


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: to Archery Talk! :cheers:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------

